# Taken



## dcj (Apr 17, 2009)

Just a quick reminder for a great film on tonight at 9 on c4.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Awesome film mate, think I've watched it 3 times then bought it on Dvd!


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

top top film a must see


----------



## toomanycitroens (Jan 14, 2011)

Just thinking there's nothing on tonight, now I've missed this.
I can watch it +1.
Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

Excellent film, got it on DVD, seen it loads but still watching it now


----------



## handicap7 (Nov 24, 2007)

I think Jason Bourne is the love child of Liam Neesons charachter??:thumb:


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

I watched this film and it was pants.

Neeson's wig was brilliant though, as was his wooden accent. Not.


----------



## GolfFanBoy (May 23, 2010)

This one looks like a good movie if you like Neeson:-


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

Have you seen Excalibur?

He's crap in that too.............


----------



## sim L (Jan 3, 2010)

Liam Neeson killing peadophiles for 2 hours, great film!



Red_Cloverleaf said:


> Have you seen Excalibur?
> 
> He's crap in that too.............


I swear every single time I've seen you post it's been negative


----------



## AdrianW (Sep 17, 2010)

I dont know who you are ,I dont know what you want, If you are looking for ransom ,i can tell you i dont have money but what i do have is a very particular set of skills ,skills i have acquired over a very long career,skills that make me a nightmare for people like you, If you let my daughter go now that will be the end of it, I will not look for you ,I will not persue you but if you dont i will look for you , I will find you and I WILL KILL YOU .............good luck


----------



## dcj (Apr 17, 2009)

Anyone notice the tie mistake in the electric torture scene? I,m not one for looking for movie mistakes but this one was so obvious.
Still a great film though. Watching Green Zone tonight.


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

Just watched it, great film


----------



## s2kpaul (Jul 27, 2006)

taken a quality action film which i really enjoyed.


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

I've got this on DVD and thought I'd watched it but after seeing it the other night I haven't. Brilliant film though, gonna be watching it again I think :thumb:


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

sim L said:


> Liam Neeson killing peadophiles for 2 hours, great film!
> 
> I swear every single time I've seen you post it's been negative


But factual too...............

Take a look at the CG V7 posts, show me anything negative there please. :wall:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Red_Cloverleaf said:


> But factual too...............


Not really to be honest...

Either you have never watched the film, or are confused as to what a peado is...



:lol:

Now, If you had said "spends 2 hours killing Albanian Slave traders"...I would have backed you up!

:thumb:


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

great film, i bought it on DVD a couple of weeks ago. (before i knew it would be on TV)

the film is worth watching if only for the part near the beginning where the daughter sees her friend being taken from the other side of the appartment. Its a chilling scene and very well acted.


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

and driving the audi the sounds from it, awesome


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

The Cueball said:


> Not really to be honest...
> 
> Either you have never watched the film, or are confused as to what a peado is...
> 
> ...


I am not confused with what a peado is and I watched the film, so *you* are now factually incorrect in your assertions. :wall:

I still thought the acting was crap, irrespective of what the story line portrayed.


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

I watched it and thought it was great for what it is, which is a 'suspend some element of realism, and just enjoy it as a fast paced action thriller' type movie. As that, and I don't think it proclaims to be anything over and above, then it's a winner for me :thumb:.

Mind you, anyone who doesn't 'get' Bladerunner has to have their motion picture credentials taken with a pinch of salt 

I said that tongue-in-cheek btw.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Red_Cloverleaf said:


> I am not confused with what a peado is and I watched the film, so *you* are now factually incorrect in your assertions. :wall:
> 
> I still thought the acting was crap, irrespective of what the story line portrayed.





> Taken is a 2008 French action thriller film produced by Luc Besson, starring Liam Neeson, Famke Janssen, and Maggie Grace. The screenplay is written by Besson and Robert Mark Kamen, and was directed by Pierre Morel. Neeson plays Bryan Mills, a former Central Intelligence Agency SAD operative who sets about tracking down his teenage daughter after she is *kidnapped by Albanian slave traders while travelling in France.*


----------



## toomanycitroens (Jan 14, 2011)

I enjoyed it anyway................


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

Viper said:


> Mind you, anyone who doesn't 'get' Bladerunner has to have their motion picture credentials taken with a pinch of salt
> 
> I said that tongue-in-cheek btw.


Oh I got Bladerunner alright, I just thought it was cack too.

I said that tongue-in-cheek also.


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

It wouldn't do if we all liked the same now, would it.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Red_Cloverleaf said:


> It wouldn't do if we all liked the same now, would it.


Nope, it would be a depressing place...



:thumb:


----------



## Jai (Mar 16, 2010)

Got it on DVD when it came out, great film. DVD has been passed through all the family since, all in agreement!


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

Brilliant film and the first ever Bluray I bought. Saw it in cinema too.

Anyone noticed how many expletives are used in it?

I think he says Asshole once. No other swearing. You don't believe me do you? A good excuse to watch it again...


----------



## stormwarning (Mar 22, 2011)

Great Film. It has the perfect element of action, emotion, and love that a dad has to his daughter.


----------



## rsdan1984 (Jul 31, 2009)

love this film, definately one for the blu ray collection!


----------



## sim L (Jan 3, 2010)

Red_Cloverleaf said:


> But factual too...............
> 
> Take a look at the CG V7 posts, show me anything negative there please. :wall:


Only just seen this, sorry if I offended you... it was tongue in cheek!

And Cueball it was me who made the killing peado comments, perverts, peados, whatever, let me say it again, Liam Neeson killing scum for 2 hours, I enjoyed it!


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

i must be the only person who thought it was a load of ****e.typical run of the mill,low budget, revenge fodder that has been done to death,and done a hell of a lot better than this."taken" certainly brought NOTHING new to the table.if the sickly sweet ending wasnt enough,the holly valance section at the end was certainly enough.seen it all before,neeson really doesnt convey anything his character is supposed to have.after going from the absolute drivel that was his script in the new star wars films,neeson actually tops them with takens "script" lol.he hasnt done a nicholas cage has he ?? and now he is banging out ****e to pay the tax man :lol:

so many cliches its a bit of a comedy imho. the loving father who is separated from his horrible wife,the whole scene where he rolls up with his birthday present only to be top trumped by the "new daddy" ,the old gang of guys who still have there magic yet are protecting popstars and reminiscing of the old days,the,quite ludicrous,pointless subplot where Bryan saves a pop diva (named Sheerah) from an attacker.surely this was only included in the film so it could tie a nice little bow around the ending. In a series of increasingly unbelievable coincidences (including the kidnappers being identified by the sound of their
accents!),i could go on and on,but i dont want to spend anymore thought process on this pile :lol:

why is it that these kind of films have to pussy out ??


----------



## E92Beemer (Mar 19, 2011)

silverback said:


> i must be the only person who thought it was a load of ****e.typical run of the mill,low budget, revenge fodder that has been done to death,and done a hell of a lot better than this."taken" certainly brought NOTHING new to the table.if the sickly sweet ending wasnt enough,the holly valance section at the end was certainly enough.seen it all before,neeson really doesnt convey anything his character is supposed to have.after going from the absolute drivel that was his script in the new star wars films,neeson actually tops them with takens "script" lol.he hasnt done a nicholas cage has he ?? and now he is banging out ****e to pay the tax man :lol:
> 
> so many cliches its a bit of a comedy imho. the loving father who is separated from his horrible wife,the whole scene where he rolls up with his birthday present only to be top trumped by the "new daddy" ,the old gang of guys who still have there magic yet are protecting popstars and reminiscing of the old days,the,quite ludicrous,pointless subplot where Bryan saves a pop diva (named Sheerah) from an attacker.surely this was only included in the film so it could tie a nice little bow around the ending. In a series of increasingly unbelievable coincidences (including the kidnappers being identified by the sound of their
> accents!),i could go on and on,but i dont want to spend anymore thought process on this pile :lol:
> ...


How can you say this...he has a particular set of skills 

For what its worth its one of my favourite films, i agree with a lot of what you said but i still love it ha ha.


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

its no worse than any of the Transporter films.... honestly an Audi driving on top of a train..:lol:


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

dixon75 said:


> its no worse than any of the Transporter films.... honestly an Audi driving on top of a train..:lol:


i didnt think the first transporter was TO bad.the rest of them are absolute ****e.same goes for crank,first one wasnt to bad,second one was a shocker :lol:


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

:lol: Hello and welcome to Film 2011 with Claudia 'Silverback' Winkleman 

Fair assessment and you're right of course....but I still enjoyed it. I need to have some time off being an intellectual, and 'slum it' with a good formulaic shoot 'em up now and again you know:  >  >  >  >  >  > 

Whatever happened to Holly Valance? She was nice :argie:


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

Viper said:


> :lol: Hello and welcome to Film 2011 with Claudia 'Silverback' Winkleman
> 
> Fair assessment and you're right of course....but I still enjoyed it. I need to have some time off being an intellectual, and 'slum it' with a good formulaic shoot 'em up now and again you know:  >  >  >  >  >  >
> 
> Whatever happened to Holly Valance? She was nice :argie:


are you trying to break the "most gifs posted on a forum" record :lol:

dont get me wrong,i love a good no brainer as much as the next guy.my guilty pleasures are point break,commando,predator,independance day,speed,amongst loads more.but people talk about "taken" like its the new "man on fire" when in truth it shouldnt even be in the same section of a video store :lol:,let alone match it.i stick by my judgement,its absolute ****e :lol:

re holly valance,i remember her doing some ****ty phone card call back advert or something,then she fell of the face of the earth.


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

silverback said:


> re holly valance,i remember her doing some ****ty phone card call back advert or something,then she fell of the face of the earth.


no, she was in DOA... if you a Holly fan, you HAVE to watch that movie!


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

dixon75 said:


> no, she was in DOA... if you a Holly fan, you HAVE to watch that movie!


oh yeah,christ that gives jean claude van dammes "streetfighter" movie a run for its money :lol:


----------



## E92Beemer (Mar 19, 2011)

I remember those adverts, she was in a bikini right?


----------



## robtech (Jan 17, 2011)

not bad movie but so done a 100s times before.Liam Neeson one of the worst actors period


----------



## E92Beemer (Mar 19, 2011)

robtech said:


> not bad movie but so done a 100s times before.Liam Neeson one of the worst actors period


I can think of plenty worse!


----------

